# Tex Gal's New Rimless Tank



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

This is what's replacing my 125g. It with a rimless 48"x22"x20" made by Deep Sea Aquatics in Dallas. Got this light and put Geisseman Midday T5HO in it. Still have original MH bulbs.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...duct=AK01055&child=AK01056&tab=3&size=48 Inch

I want to hang the light with a pulley system from some sort of support over the tank. That way I will be able to hoist it up for maintenance. A friend is thinking about that for me as I am NOT a DIYer.

I have new ADA AS Amazonia for it. Plants are in a bin. Fish are in a rubber maid holding area with filter and pump. 

Hopefully I'll get the plumbing up and running and plants and water in tonight.  It's been a long time coming!


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Well that is sure a nice light you are getting, im looking forward to see your tank!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, that's a beautiful setup. Can't wait to see the updates!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay! We finally get to see the tank!  
Is that very nice piece of DW I see going to be in the tank?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you gonna use aquasoil in your tank? I have been waiting for this


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> wow, that's a beautiful setup. Can't wait to see the updates!


+1!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep. Gonna use AquaSoil. Probably gonna try the DW. It will take a while to sink. I've used it in a tank before but it's all dried out now. At least the tannins are gone. 

Nobody remarked about my beautiful temporary aquarium... Don't you like it? ;D


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Sweet tank - pics of the plumbing?

I like the temporary tank - especially the ghettoized shelving-cum-bracing - you stay classy, san diego!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy Schneikey's, that light is worth more than some of my friends cars, haha. 
I'm stoked to see this come along!


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

This tank is going to be epic. I can't wait for updates


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Trouble on the home front. 3 of the 4 bulk heads that Frank's Tanks sold me do not have threads on the inside. SO, Bill had glued PVC and tried to use compression fittings. No matter how tight he gets them they leak. I have to try to find three 1" bulk head fittings with threads on the inside tomorrow. (Just drained out all my good aged water into the shower) In the meantime my plants remain in the bin and my filter remains filled with water and bacteria that I'm afraid is dying. Not sure where to go tomorrow but I'll get on the phone in the am and take one of the fittings with me. What a pain!


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely excited about you tank...those custom dimensions are perfect. That's about the size I would like to move to down the road. Forgive me if this has been answered before but how many gallons is your rimless tank? I know there's a calculator but I just though you might know it off the top of your head.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The dimensions come to a 90 gallon tank, roughly, which is all they ever are. This is a great size and shape tank, and the corners look pretty good too. I'm sorry you are having trouble with the bulkhead fittings, but once you get them corrected I'll bet you never regret using them.

Oh, and those are really beautiful temporary tanks too. Ouch - my nose just grew an inch!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Ended up ordering online with overnight shipping. Bulkheads where $8.99 and nipple fittings where $.99. Called locally and people wanted $26 for Bulkheads! What a rip off!!! Even with overnight shipping I have saved over $50! I should get them tomorrow. Hope my plants hold out.

@ Dan - yes, it's 91.43 gallons filled to the brim. The height is perfect for plants and the depth is perfect for my arms to reach to the back. Looks better in the room too.

@ Hoppy - Yeah, so excited about the tank. It's really a nice one. Thanks for the vote of confidence. With the plumbing problems and seeing it leak I was worried that I made a BIG mistake. Here's the plan...

1. Double threaded bulkheads.
2. nipple fittings - double threads of course
3. Double threaded ball valves
5. threaded to barb fitting for attaching flexible tubing
6. flexible tubing
7. inputs and outputs to various equipment

Spoke with Deep Sea Aquatics and they said that plumbers putty was the way to go for a tight seal with the threaded pipe stuff. Said the silicone tape wasn't a sure thing. Said I could use silicone glue if I wanted to wait for it to dry and it would be permanent. 

I just happened to have plumbers here and asked them about the sealing. They said I need pipe dope. I'll get a tight seal, will be able to take it off if I want so I can replace things in the future and it will hold up under pressure. I think this is the plan I will take. 

Now if I can just figure out how to suspend the heavy new light I'm set!

OH - and about the temporary tank - I thought the blue really added to the whole water theme! lol


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

with screw on bulkheads, it's generally advised to not use any compound/tape. The seal is on the inside of the tank where the gasket is, the threads merely serve to tighten those two surfaces together. (the glass and rubber gasket)

Using compounds, etc only makes it harder to get apart later if you need to repair, and the harder it is to get apart, the more likely you are to break something. Just clean the glass and gasket REALLY well and wipe them down with alcohol or similar and you'll be just fine. :icon_smil

by the way, super jealous. :tongue:

*edit* I think I misunderstood. Were you talking about using pipe dope on the threaded fittings for your loc-line and drain pipes? If so, then that makes more sense. I thought you were talking about for tightening up the bulkhead.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

so tex gal, you down graded from a 125 gallon to a 90 gallon lol. Hopefully your not quitting this hobby?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

are we looking at the same tank (and lights)? I certainly wouldn't call this a DOWNgrade!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just as hooked on the hobby as ever! Yeah Jargon, I'm using the pipe dope on the fittings that go under the tank, not the bulkheads.

I'm a little neurotic about loosing the -2 feet of planting space. I won't get over it until I can plant it and see how things work out. lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The "limited" space might "cure" your collectoritis...

Nah.

:flick:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> The "limited" space might "cure" your collectoritis...
> 
> Nah.
> 
> :flick:


...for a minute there I thought you had lost it!!! LOL (note to self: perhaps if I switch to all small plant varieties I can get more in the tank. ....hmmmmm)


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Plumbing is done, (no leaks), water is in, plants are stuck in. Rock holding down DW. More rocks and plants to go in later. Went to bed at 3 am. Up at 7:30am for contractors doing work in master bathroom. No scape just saving plants and letting them get a breather before I scape. I think I need more A.S. One more bag should do it.... I love having nothing hanging over the sides. Here's a px of progress.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

wowzers look at those beams o light lol. 

That's getting raised up, right?


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

The tank and stand are awesome, but I'm not sure about those HID spot lights in the middle. What do I know though...I'm still a week away from even starting my tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Tex Gal,

Get in touch with Jason Baliban, he made a gorgeous ADA style metal frame for his lights. It's sleek, sturdy, sexy, and would go really well with your new setup. 

I'm enjoying your journal. It's a nice distraction from my empty one.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking good!

(It looks so TINY compared to your old one! )


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking good! Glad to hear that the leaks are gone.

What do you think of your light? Are those fans right on the back of the halides?
I just got an 8x39w AquaticLife fixture and am really happy with it.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice! I can't wait to see this scaped and in its full glory.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, looking really good. I think your fish are gonna need sunglasses with those lights:fish:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

The light has 2 metal halides, 4 T5HO and moonlights. I can turn each on and off independent of one another. I still need to get the right light spectrum for the metal halides. I think with the right spectrum they won't look so pointed. Besides it is very exaggerated in that px. I do want a pulley system for the light so I can raise and lower it. Right now it's about 6" off the water. I have to learn the light to see how high or low it needs to be for the plants. Actually it looks less bright than my other tank looked, if you can believe that!

I saw Jason's thread with his light hanger. The problem is that this light is so heavy. I think Jason's tank was smaller or he had a tek light. I'll have to look back at that thread. 

Lauralee, I've been thinking the same thing!!! It looks like a baby! I'm still in shock with the loss of real estate. I have more plants and rocks to put in. Just trying to give the plants a little break from being out of water, ferts and light for 3 days.

So far I like the light. I really am going to enjoy the moonlights! I'll be to see all the bottom feeders playing around in there. I looked at the moonlights last night and it's just a neat look.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Your last tank was so inspirational! I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with this rimless beauty!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Scaped the tank last night. Looking good. It's cloudy. Everything as to grow up. I have two more big branches that will need to go in. I have a couple few plants that I think I will eventually take out. I need some foreground and a few more things. I think when it's grown out it's gonna look neat. I'm doing another anubias tree, this time petite and maybe I'll add glosso to it. We'll just have to see. Px. coming tomorrow when it's settled.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Here it is in infancy.










This image has all the plant names. Even those you cannot see in the background that still have to grow up. Will be removing the Nesaea red (dying), and stargrass. Of course the rock on the log will be removed when it stops floating. Will be adding Anubias Coffeefolia, and Lancelot. Will also be adding moss or HC, etc on top of big white rock on left, which will soften and hide it some. (Thinking of a water fall type effect.) Need to also add more foreground plant Starogyne porto velho to middle foregroudn and around tree roots. Have to more big branches to add to left side going toward middle, somehow. Might put Penny marshweed growing up tree stem on right.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Changed rocks and some plants around. Took some plants out. It's looking better. Other logs still are floating somewhat. Plants are growing. Saw a little GDA today. Cleaned the glass. Staying pretty clean.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just tested my water. Everything tests 0 - ammonia, nitrite and nitrate! Just added KNO3, phosphate and potassium. Going to put my fish in! YOO HOO!!!  That's the quickest ADA A.S. cycle ever! I had an aged huge filter and plants. I've only changed water 3 times. I'm amazed!

Pxs to come....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on such a quick cycle!!

I'm not liking the big rock with the small branch over on the left side. Maybe once everything grows in it will look better, but right now they seem out of scale with each other.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Congrats on such a quick cycle!!
> 
> I'm not liking the big rock with the small branch over on the left side. Maybe once everything grows in it will look better, but right now they seem out of scale with each other.


Already moved it! :icon_lol: Couldn't stand it either. Added more rock, as well, (smaller ones).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

im sure the tank will look great, your last one sure did, but why is there a column shaped rock laying on the driftwood?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> im sure the tank will look great, your last one sure did, but why is there a column shaped rock laying on the driftwood?



Just keeping it down. It's off now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Tank is growing. I still have a lot of tweaking to do. I'll take more types of plants out as the ones I plan on leaving grow out. I'm loving the depth. Here is a current shot today. Not sure that I'll get to have a HC middle foreground. I've watch the tetras, rainbows and roselines reach down and pull pieces out of the substrate! I am making headway on the Elatine tirandra.

Still have the Najas sp 'Roraima' in there taking up excess ammonia. Diatom algae is almost gone.









Ludwigia sp glandulosa is starting to get some height. Most of background plants are still short. Just cut my L. pantanal into 4 stems. It seems to be growing well. Let's hope it will continue that way! 









Downoi took a shock but I think might be trying to grow again. Still can't keep the log down without a rock yet. Nesaea pedicillata seems to be thickening up and getting bright gold/yellow. Ludwigia sp in front of that is starting to color up. The Rotala wallichi is beginning to get pink tips again. 









Background is Crispatula var balansae, Ludwigia var Cuba, Rotala macrandra sp 'Japan', Ludwigia var glandulosa, Barclaya sp red, Pogostemon stellatus broadleaf, Polygonum sp Kawagoeanum, Madagascar Lace, Nesaea pedicilata gold. You can't see many of those right now. When the color fills in it should look great. I will have to thin some of them out.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

It's looking beautiful already! How much would it cost to have you fly up to Seattle and set one up for me?!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Digsy said:


> It's looking beautiful already! How much would it cost to have you fly up to Seattle and set one up for me?!


I'll be right up! My sister's been twice to your fair city enjoying the tulip festival. I'm gonna see that someday!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow! That looks beautiful, and the photography is excellent too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! It looks kinda like a wind blown head of hair right now with the Najas in there and the extra plants. I can see it in my head and it's going to look so nice when it gets a little more settled. The crypts are beginning to get a little more settled, as are the lilies. Some of the plants you can't even see yet, but I know they are in there. I'm having a hard time deciding what stays and goes now. I just love so many of these amazing plants!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Photo update. Foreground is growing. Super glued mini pellia to my rocks. Stuff starting to fill in. Some things still not showing up yet. BBA is dieing off quickly. Not much HC left and all red root floater has been eaten by rainbows and such. Now have 6 clipping of L. pantanal. Just trimmed it again and it's starting to sprout again. Doing well. Downoi has not yet recovered from being moved. Still need to replace my MH light with correct color spectrum

Down in









Down in









Left side









Middle









Right side









Full tank shot - still some background plants are hiding


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A gorgeous riot of color as always. roud:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL, Lauralee! "Riot of color"! You have a way with words, girlfriend!:icon_wink


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the new tank! Have you noticed that in the far left front corner, the rock looks like a robin's egg in a nest of the plant surrounding it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Have you noticed that in the far left front corner, the rock looks like a robin's egg in a nest of the plant surrounding it?


oooo I see it!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

What a beautiful tank. The contrasting colors and plant varieties work so well. Once that carpet fills in...wow.

Glad I found this thread; thank you for posting!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I love the new tank! Have you noticed that in the far left front corner, the rock looks like a robin's egg in a nest of the plant surrounding it?


Ha! It would have to be an ostrich egg. The Hygro sp 'Araguaia' does kinda look like sticks. 

The tank is filling in nicely. I took a couple more types of plants out. The L. Pantanal is growing and I was able to pinch it back again. I'm going to repalce the Pogostemon Stellatus with it when I get enough stems. It's really getting deep in color. I'm loving the color I'm getting with all the plants settling in. At first everything looked pale. Now it's coloring up. The Rotala indica bonsai was so pale. It's almost purple now! YES!!! I've taken so many of the original plants I need to redo the ID px. lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey chica- too long no update!

How's the new tank doing? How's everything filling in? Most importantly, where are our pics??? :bounce:


----------



## KiDD (Nov 15, 2010)

So did you send th bulk heads back to Frank! I have nothing bad to say about Frank and Frank Tanks.. I live down the street from him. I bought my tank from Petsmart and it broke and they would not replace or fix it
so Frank got me a New Tank... When I do a reef Tank I will spend my money with him... 

Nice tank I'm just starting and learning hope one day I can get my tank to 
look half as good.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Tank has had it's ups and downs. I have been traveling so much that it has overgrown and such. I have removed some of the plant varieties and reorganized. I had my CO2 pump go out on me when I was gone so I have a very bad case of BBA at the moment. I just got a new pump to install and treated with excel so I expect it to be better soon.

No I didn't give the bulk heads back to Frank's. I guess he thought that it would be an easy conversion. Since I don't have a salt-water background it wasn't for me. I got over that hill and ordered the right stuff and it's not an issue. I don't have anything bad to say about Franks either - all in all. He's a nice man. His store is really only for saltwater. I did get my new pump from him just yesterday.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice tank! Did I miss how you are filtering your tank? Do you have a pic and/or description of your plumbing/filtration/CO2 diffusion/heater?

Thanks,

David


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

What is the name of the bright green carpeting plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Bright green carpeting plant is Elatine Triandra. It's a fast grower requiring high maintenance, but beautiful. 









I have a Eheim 2262 on this tank. It's rated at 950 gph. I also have another closed loop with a mag drive 9.5 (950gph) that has a needle wheel impeller chopping up CO2 bubbles. Also on that look is my UV filter. I still need to put my inline heater on the Eheim closed loop. Right now I just have a heater inside the tank. Also to make sure there are no dead areas I have a Koralia #2 blowing from the right side to the left. 









With all this movement I get great CO2 and ferts dispersion. My CO2 bubble rate is too fast to count. It gets misted into the tank, not totally dissolved.

Once things settle down and I get the BBA beaten back I'll post some more pxs.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Why does everyone got to show the "beauty shots"? Show its the ugly too!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Getting algae under control after my gallivanting all over creation. Lost some plants. Mini pellia is trying to grow back on rocks. Trying some new species. Still a collectoritis tank.


----------



## AkirA117 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a beauty!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank tex gal, looking forward to updates!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I have some fish that continues to mow down my Staurogyne porto velho. They are also eating my Hygro. sp 'Araguaia' I suspect the blue red-finned tetras, though I have not seen them. 










Here is my poor tank below. It's just beginning to bounce back from my absences. I've been gone so much! As you can see the foreground it PITIFUL! I need some trimming and some growing out. It's a mess!

I also have praecox rainbows in there. I've not seen them eat the plants either. ANY OPINIONS on who the culprit is?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank is pretty even with neglect! I would almost blame the tetras after seeing my emperors ripping apart plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You'll have it back in no time, I'm sure! :thumbsup:

I think you should set up a camera to spy on them. Nothing like a good sting operation to nab a plant-eater! lol :icon_cool

I'd suspect the Torpedo Barbs.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauralee, I did have the torpedo barbs eating the plants. I gave them away. So now I have it again, only these culprits have the decency to do it under the cover of darkness. SO about every fish in the tank has now been mentioned! I do need a camera to spy on them! Anybody got an infared (sp) camera?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Eating at night sounds like a pleco...


----------



## Macfan (Mar 30, 2008)

I just explored this thread for the first time, very cool! 

When you get a surplus, I could use some of your rotala butterfly and triandra... surely some other things too, but those stood out. 

I'm sure it will be covered by plants, but the one intake seems kind of high in the tank. Also, you're experiencing the same problem with the paint scraping off pvc as I have in the past. This last time, I just left it white. 

Looks like Black PVC does exist:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#schedule-80-pvc-black-unthreaded-pipe/=bmy53n

Though interestingly it's WAY more expensive than the gray sch80. For in-tank use only, it seems like there is black pipe used for drainage that is thin wall, not meant for pressure, etc. But for that use it would be fine. 

It seems like it might also be possible to dye it... but dying anything black is hard. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

@ macfan - I got rid of the butterfly, sorry! I do have elatine triandra and will gladly share. Thanks for the black pvc link. Yes I have trouble with my plecos eating the paint!!! They must like it! lol

I haven't removed any fish. I just hate to do it. I love the ones I have in there. The Staurogyne is struggling. Maybe I should just give up on it. The others seem to be bouncing back. I've been feeding more veggie sticks and such...

Ok, figured it's time for a FTS. It's looking a lot better than it has. I just got some Nesaea pedicellata"gold" that I'm waiting to change form. When it does I will trim it down and keep it as two low midground groups. It's a slow grower anyway. Right now you can see it's way to high. I also have a couple few groups of plants I'm trying out. You can see them out of place in the foreground and midground. That's the way it is with collectoritis!! LOL


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Tank is filling. Still struggling with Nesaea gold. I am dumping KNO3 by the tspfuls and it's still not enough. It's melting and I have some signs of cyno. Guess I need to up it more!

Now here is how it is 4-22-11


















http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5261/5642205143_4d8931e26f_b.jpg


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I must say this tank is very very beautiful. I like the combination of back and foreground. It works really well together. I especially like the left side with the anubias, assuming coffeefolia.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I must say...I agree with Hobbes1911!!!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm really pleased with the look. If I can just get the Nesaea gold growing well. It's supposed to look like this:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic Tex Gal! As usual, just an amazing bucket of colors.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I love all the colors. I love to sit and watch it. I always think it's like my flower gardens EXCEPT these are all leaves and no flowers but still with all the colors. That's what I think is so amazing about all these aquatic plants! I'm hooked on the plants.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Me too, Tex!

I love your tank, it's beautiful!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks newportjon! It's certainly not for everybody. I break every rule when it comes to stuffing a tank with plant varieties. Unfortunately I'd have to have tanks all over my house if I only had 2 or 3 plants in my tank! lol I just can't give up their beauty!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just did a trim so I cut off colorful tops of a lot of the plants. Usually I have more color. The CO2 mist is making it cloudy in the middle. Trying to get L. Pantanal to grow up in the left background. In the foreground I changed to Staurogyne repens. I think my plecos are eating it every night. Gonna have to go back to Elatine Triandra. At least they left that alone.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow your tank is really beautiful, it has a ton of flow, a 2262 plus a mag-drive 950 gph and I saw a hydor pump in the tank, but it's working well and looks great.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice.
Dont know how i missed this thread for so long
mD


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! I love all the color. Probably should have taken it before the trim - but then it would have looked way to shaggy!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

How is this tank doing? I'd love an update. This tank is wonderful!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Update!!!!!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

NIce set up and great growth. WOW>


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like this tank, Great job! I subscribe to the put in as many plant species as possible method as well. There are just too many cool plants out there for to have just a few in a tank


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, that is a nice looking tank.

I think I might need to "downgrade" my 110 this summer...


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

The only thing that kills me is it dont look like 90 gal tank, but it is saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet looken. Pics dont do tanks justice at all to me small tanks look bigger an bigger tanks look smaller in some pics. Very nice work!


----------

